# which island helicopter tour?



## Safti (Aug 14, 2012)

Going to Hawaii for the first time next week and want to book a helicopter tour. Which island tour is the best and most memorable? Also, what time of day? Morning or afternoon? Thanks


----------



## MommaBear (Aug 14, 2012)

Which island(s) are you going to? Makes a difference which tour I recommend.

Morning is the best, as the air tends to be clearer and the winds lighter.


----------



## Safti (Aug 14, 2012)

MommaBear said:


> Which island(s) are you going to? Makes a difference which tour I recommend.
> 
> Morning is the best, as the air tends to be clearer and the winds lighter.



Going to Kauai and Oahu. Recommendations?


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 14, 2012)

None.  They crash too often.

Sterling


----------



## linsj (Aug 14, 2012)

I did the Blue Hawaiian tour on Kauai a few years ago. Would not hesitate to go again if it wasn't so expensive. A helicopter is the only way to see part of the island.


----------



## Michigan Czar (Aug 14, 2012)

We are trying a plane this winter in Kauai, we are going with Wings over Kauai because they have great reviews.


----------



## daventrina (Aug 14, 2012)

Safti said:


> ...want to book a helicopter tour. Which island tour is the best and most memorable? Also, what time of day? Morning or afternoon? Thanks


Maui (Alex Air), BI, or Kauai  (Jack Harter Helicopters)...
Go in the AM.
*If the weather is bad .... don't go..*.:ignore: 

Some ways to survive a helicopter tour:
If they won't let YOU cancel at ANYTIME because YOU don't like the weather, book with someone else!
If they don't ask for your weight and then decide who will sit where, then book with someone else!
If the weather is (or expected to be ) cloudy/rainy/ low ceiling, cancel and book some other time! (see #1)
If  the pilot has less than 2 (or more depending on your comfort level)  years flying in Hawaii, cancel and book with another pilot or operator  if they give you attitude. It's your butt going in the aircraft and your  money.
Book in a Hughes 500. It may not be fancy and have all of the bells and whistles, but it is as rock solid as a helicopter can be.
On Maui, here is what a fixed wing tour of Maui looks like: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dntande...7600741211948/
 You can book your here: http://www.mauiaviators.com/
 You could make it your first lesson 

You could read THIS thread...


----------



## daventrina (Aug 14, 2012)

Michigan Czar said:


> We are trying a plane this winter in Kauai, we are going with Wings over Kauai because they have great reviews.


Not a bad choice. It won't hover, but it is safer and everyone gets a window seat. 
Be careful of the ultra lights... They are marginally legal at best.


----------



## MommaBear (Aug 14, 2012)

Kauai- Blue Hawaiian does a great tour, has a good safety record (no one is great) and since only 10% of Kauai is accessible by road, helicopter is a great way to see the island.

I probably would not do one in Oahu after doing one in Kauai and seeing Waimea Canyon and the Napali coast. It is hard to imagine Oahu could top that view. However, if money and time are no object, go for both!


----------



## Tacoma (Aug 14, 2012)

Kaui gets my vote too.  The Napali coast and waterfalls are spectacular.  We flew with Jack Harter is an open doors helicopter so 3 of us were guaranteed window seats.  They cancelled the flight after ours so that shows they will cancel for poor weather.  My husband checked the pilot's experience and was very impressed.

Joan


----------



## Safti (Aug 14, 2012)

Kauai Kid said:


> None.  They crash too often.
> 
> Sterling



This doesn't instil a great deal of confidence. I was looking at Island Tours on Kauai. They do a Jurassic Falls stop. What's the safety record on this tour?


----------



## Eagle7304 (Aug 14, 2012)

We used Blue Hawaii and had a great tour. Pilot was excellent and the views were fantastic


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 14, 2012)

Because of the number of helicopter crashes in Hawaii - we don't do helicopter tours.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 14, 2012)

I've done one helicopter tour, it was on Maui.  It made me nauseous so I don't think I'll be doing another.


----------



## Kildahl (Aug 14, 2012)

Eagle7304 said:


> We used Blue Hawaii and had a great tour. Pilot was excellent and the views were fantastic



While I prefer to do it by foot on Kauai, recieved the Blue Island Kauai trip as a DB gift from my son.  Was impressed on all counts.
Back to the Kalalau trail  one year from now.


----------



## bobmcgraw (Aug 14, 2012)

My 2 cents...

Skip the helicopter and do a powered hang glider flight with Gerry Charlebois at Birds in Paradise on Kaua'i.  It's safer than a helicopter, he is incredibly experienced it's the closest  thing to feeling like flying that I have ever experienced.  Highly recommended.


----------



## Safti (Aug 14, 2012)

*Now what?*

So now I really don't know what to do. Hang gliding, airplane, helicopter, hiking? there are 5 of us. Two parents and 3 kids (all in their 20's). It's my DD's birthday so I thought we would go all out (boy is it expensive). Sounds like it may be dangerous too. Any other suggestions of what would be an extra special bday gift for my 23 y/o daughter?


----------



## Margariet (Aug 14, 2012)

*Take a small plane in Kauai*

We did a tour of Kauai with Air Ventures in a small plane because we want to be certain we got a window seat. Too much negative points to a helicopter flight. You might end up in the middle and there might be too much reflection in the windows. We had a great flight with wonderful views. Highly recommendable!


----------



## Luanne (Aug 14, 2012)

Safti said:


> Any other suggestions of what would be an extra special bday gift for my 23 y/o daughter?



We usually prefer water based activities.   Years ago when we went to Kauai we took a boat trip up the Napali Coast.


----------



## Safti (Aug 14, 2012)

Margariet said:


> We did a tour of Kauai with Air Ventures in a small plane because we want to be certain we got a window seat. Too much negative points to a helicopter flight. You might end up in the middle and there might be too much reflection in the windows. We had a great flight with wonderful views. Highly recommendable!



Air Venture tour looks great. All the trip advisor comments are very positive and the price is half of the heli tours. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 14, 2012)

Buy a video of a helicopter tour and a fixed wing tour of the islands and put the money saved into the "Hawaii Trip" fund for your next trip or use the funds saved to upgrade to first class the next time across the pond.  


Sterling


----------



## Henry M. (Aug 14, 2012)

I liked Blue Hawaii when I flew around Kauai. I think that island has the most rugged geography, which makes it the most interesting for a chopper tour. I would prefer to fly over Kauai than Oahu, but then I also like to be in the air wherever I am so I might consider doing both. As others have said, early morning is probably best in terms of weather.

I'd prefer a helicopter over a plane to fly over and around a single island (particularly Kauai), but there is some chance you could end up in a middle seat in the back. If you expect to want to see a particular sight for a prolonged period (e.g. waterfalls and eruptions), I think a helicopter is better.

I'll probably rent a plane on Maui next time I'm there. For flying around Maui, Lanai and Molokai, I think a plane would be nice since you're not trying to hang around any one place. Maui Aviators seems to have some nice tours for non-pilots too and the price includes at least 3 passengers in the plane.


----------



## artringwald (Aug 14, 2012)

Kauai Kid said:


> None.  They crash too often.
> 
> Sterling


Why don't people worry more about the things that are more likely to kill you:

All figures below are for U.S. residents.	
*Cause of Death/Lifetime Odds*
Heart Disease	        1-in-5
Cancer	1-in-7
Stroke	1-in-23
Accidental Injury	1-in-36
Motor Vehicle Accident*	1-in-100
Intentional Self-harm (suicide)	1-in-121
Falling Down	1-in-246
Assault by Firearm	1-in-325
Fire or Smoke	1-in-1,116
Natural Forces (heat, cold, storms, quakes, etc.)	1-in-3,357
Electrocution*	1-in-5,000
Drowning	1-in-8,942
Air Travel Accident*	1-in-20,000
Flood* (included also in Natural Forces above)	1-in-30,000
Legal Execution	1-in-58,618
Tornado* (included also in Natural Forces above)	1-in-60,000
Lightning Strike (included also in Natural Forces above)	1-in-83,930
Snake, Bee or other Venomous Bite or Sting*	1-in-100,000
Earthquake (included also in Natural Forces above)	1-in-131,890
Dog Attack	1-in-147,717
Asteroid Impact*	1-in-200,000**
Tsunami*	1-in-500,000
Fireworks Discharge	1-in-615,488


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Aug 14, 2012)

I've seen the Napali coast by helicopter, fixed wing and boat- helicopter was may favorite. Fixed wing was a bumpier ride, some passengers got sick, boat ride was rocky.  We used Island Helicopters and had a great experience. This was my first helicopter ride and I've done 6 more since then.


----------



## artringwald (Aug 15, 2012)

We've seen the Na Pali coast by hiking, boat, and helicopter. By far, the most exciting experience was flying Inter-Island Helicopter with no doors. Even DW, who is afraid of heights, really enjoyed it. Hiking the Kalalau Trail is a moderately difficult hike, but is probably one of the best hikes in the world. The boat tours are good too, but not if anyone is prone to sea sickness. They can get bumpy.

You may notice that every talks about air tours in Kauai, but not on Oahu. The best way to see Oahu is by car or bus.


----------



## daventrina (Aug 15, 2012)

Safti said:


> So now I really don't know what to do. Hang gliding, airplane, helicopter, hiking? there are 5 of us...


Airplane... You probably really don't want to be hang gliding.



bobmcgraw said:


> My 2 cents...
> Skip the helicopter and do a powered hang glider flight with Gerry Charlebois at Birds in Paradise on Kaua'i.  It's safer than a helicopter,... .



I don't think that I buy that. 
Given the number of flight hours per accident compared to a the helicopter flights they are not really that safe.
They are not inexpensive "Airtime in our aircraft is charged at a rate of $300 per hour"

http://thegardenisland.com/news/local/article_9d73c72c-1875-11df-a6a1-001cc4c002e0.html

http://www.staradvertiser.com/news/...wered_hang_glider_off_Kauai.html?id=116271709

http://beatofhawaii.com/crash-on-kauai-how-safe-are-ultralights/

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopi..._in_Paradise_major_accident-Kauai_Hawaii.html

http://www.hanggliding.org/viewtopic.php?t=21938

NTSB Identification: WPR10CA224
14 CFR Part 91: General Aviation
Accident occurred Monday, April 19, 2010 in Eleele, HI
Probable Cause Approval Date: 07/22/2010
Aircraft: Evolution Trikes REVO, registration: N98EV
Injuries: 2 Uninjured.
The sport instructor pilot reported that during a student pilot’s first dual instructional flight, the engine lost power while on a 1.5 mile final to land. The instructor made a forced landing on a dirt road during which the trike nosed over. Post accident examination of the trike revealed 1.2 gallons of fuel remained in the tank, which is at or below the empty markings of the fuel tank. The manufacturer reported that the unusable fuel level is 1.4 gallons. The aircraft was equipped with a fuel monitoring system that activates once the fuel level drops below 2.7 gallons. The pilot told witnesses that he had observed the low fuel warning on the instrument panel. The aircraft flight manual had a typographical error, which stated the unusable fuel was 0.4 gallons. As a result of this accident investigation the manufacturer corrected the error and reissued the corrected page to the aircraft flight manual.

The National Transportation Safety Board determines the probable cause(s) of this accident as follows:
A loss of engine power as a result of fuel exhaustion due to the pilot's improper decision to continue the flight after the low fuel warning. Contributing to the accident was the typographical error in the flight manual concerning the unusable fuel quantity.
http://dms.ntsb.gov/aviation/AccidentReports/tuncaw450m3eohjmbv04jpbu1/B08152012120000.pdf

NTSB Identification: WPR11FA225
14 CFR Part 91: General Aviation
Accident occurred Tuesday, May 17, 2011 in Hanalei, HI
Aircraft: P&M AVIATION LTD PEGASUS QUIK 912S, registration: N705PM
Injuries: 2 Fatal.
HISTORY OF FLIGHT
On May 17, 2011, about 1043 Hawaiian standard time, a P&M Aviation LTD Pegasus Quik 912S, light sport weight-shift-control (WSC) aircraft, N705PM, sustained substantial damage during impact with the ocean near Honopu Beach in Na Pali Coast State Park, Hanalei, Hawaii. The sport pilot instructor and his student sustained fatal injuries. Kauai Aerosports was operating the aircraft under the provisions of 14 Code of Federal Regulations Part 91. Visual meteorological conditions prevailed for the local instructional flight, which had originated from Port Allen Airport, Hanapepe, Hawaii, about 30 minutes before the accident. A flight plan had not been filed.
http://www.ntsb.gov/aviationquery/brief2.aspx?ev_id=20110517X13240&ntsbno=WPR11FA225&akey=1

NTSB Identification: WPR11FA138
14 CFR Part 91: General Aviation
Accident occurred Tuesday, February 15, 2011 in Hanapepe, HI
Probable Cause Approval Date: 05/03/2012
Aircraft: AirBorne WindSport Edge XT-912-L, registration: N29EP
Injuries: 2 Fatal.
During the student pilot’s initial instructional flight, a witness observed the weight-shift-control (WSC) aircraft flying low over a cultivated field that sloped toward the ocean. When the aircraft reached the end of the field, the witness lost sight of the aircraft as it descended below the edge of a 100-foot cliff that dropped into the ocean. Other witnesses said that the aircraft leveled off about 50 feet above the water and that they then heard the engine sputter and “fire back up.” Two of the witnesses thought that the aircraft was going to land on the water, but then it pitched up and climbed straight into the air for 2 to 3 seconds before the engine became silent, and the aircraft fell back into the ocean and sank.

The wreckage was recovered 6 days later. Postaccident examination revealed damage to the airframe consistent with the aircraft impacting the ocean on its left side. No abnormalities were found with the airframe that would have precluded normal operation. The engine’s flywheel cover was removed and rotational scoring marks were found on the inner surface, indicating that the engine was rotating at the time of impact. A serviceable starter was installed on the engine, and the engine rotated and started, but would not run continuously. The engine was disassembled, and evidence of corrosion, due to salt water immersion, was found on all of its components. No evidence was found of any preimpact mechanical malfunctions or failures that would have prevented the engine from operating normally. It is likely that the postaccident corrosion was the reason that the engine would not run continuously. The engine’s choke lever, which was located on the left side of the tandem seat frame and accessible to both occupants, was found in the on position. According to an experienced WSC aircraft operator, activation of the choke in flight produces a coughing sound and results in a momentary reduction of engine power. The physical evidence and witness observations suggest that the choke was inadvertently activated, and, after the ensuing momentary interruption in engine power, the flight instructor lost control of the aircraft while maneuvering at low altitude. It could not be determined whether the choke was activated by the student or the flight instructor.

The National Transportation Safety Board determines the probable cause(s) of this accident as follows:
The flight instructor did not maintain aircraft control while maneuvering at low altitude. Contributing to the accident was the inadvertent application of the choke, which resulted in a momentary interruption of engine power.
http://www.ntsb.gov/aviationquery/brief2.aspx?ev_id=20110216X31253&ntsbno=WPR11FA138&akey=1

NTSB Identification: WPR10FA211
14 CFR Part 91: General Aviation
Accident occurred Wednesday, April 21, 2010 in Captain Cook, HI
Probable Cause Approval Date: 11/29/2011
Aircraft: AirBorne WindSport Edge XT-912-L, registration: N34TH
Injuries: 2 Fatal.
The flight was an introductory flight lesson in a weight-shift-controlled aircraft. Witnesses reported that they observed the aircraft maneuver over the ocean and approach a 450-foot cliff at a 45-degree angle. As the aircraft came close to the cliff, it banked steeply away and rolled inverted. Witnesses reported hearing a loud “pop” and the wings folded around the fuselage (pod). The aircraft descended in a spiraling corkscrew-like manner before impacting the water. The aircraft immediately sank and was never recovered. The pilot likely exceeded the manufacturer’s operating limitations for the aircraft, which specifies a maximum pitch limit of 45 degrees and a maximum bank angle of 60 degrees. Positive flight load factors are limited to 4G and negative loads are prohibited; flight loads between positive 1G and 0G should be avoided. The pilot’s operating handbook cautioned that negative G maneuvers can never be conducted safely and stated that these maneuvers put the aircraft outside of the pilot’s control.

The National Transportation Safety Board determines the probable cause(s) of this accident as follows:
The pilot’s intentional in-flight maneuvers that exceeded the structural limits of the aircraft, which resulted in structural failure of the wings.
http://www.ntsb.gov/aviationquery/brief2.aspx?ev_id=20100421X30547&ntsbno=WPR10FA211&akey=1


ERA11CA045
According to the flight instructor, he was giving flight instruction to another pilot who was not rated in special light sport weight-shift airplanes. The pilot receiving instruction was flying the airplane at the time of the accident from the front seat, with the flight instructor in the rear seat. Upon landing, the airplane bounced and when the flight instructor called for a go-around, the pilot receiving instruction pushed the control bar "out too far," causing the airplane to stall. The stall caused the airplane to roll to the left, touch the left wingtip to the ground, and the airplane cartwheeled. The flight instructor stated that the pilot receiving instruction had more leverage than the rear seat pilot's "instructor bars." Postaccident examination by a Federal Aviation Administration inspector revealed substantial damage to the entire fuselage.

http://dms.ntsb.gov/aviation/AccidentReports/symqdyvht2clxz33at103w551/Q08152012120000.pdf

*As I understand the Federal regulations, Dual commercial flight is allowed for flight training and flight seeing is not really an authorized use of this type aircraft. These flights are generally sold under the guise of a flight training operation when in reality, they are really operated more as a flight seeing trip.:ignore: 
YMMV*

FAR 91.327 
91.327   Aircraft having a special airworthiness certificate in the light-sport category: Operating limitations.

(a) No person may operate an aircraft that has a special airworthiness certificate in the light-sport category for compensation or hire except—

(1) To tow a glider or an unpowered ultralight vehicle in accordance with §91.309 of this chapter; or

(2) To conduct flight training.


----------



## AlohaAmbassador (Aug 15, 2012)

My first time in a helicoptor was on Kauai in 2010 flying with Blue Hawaiian.  It was exhilarating, and I'd do it again in a heartbeat.  The pilot was very informative and did a great job of making sure everyone got to see all the sights from both sides of the chopper.  Highly recommended.


----------



## Michigan Czar (Aug 15, 2012)

daventrina said:


> Not a bad choice. It won't hover, but it is safer and everyone gets a window seat.
> Be careful of the ultra lights... They are marginally legal at best.



Explain your ultra light comment, does Wings over Kauai use an ultra light aircraft and should I be concerned?


----------



## daventrina (Aug 15, 2012)

Michigan Czar said:


> Explain your ultra light comment, does Wings over Kauai use an ultra light aircraft and should I be concerned?


Wings over Kauai use a Gippsland G-8 Airvan (2235 lb) normal category certified aircraft, not an ultralight. 
These aircraft are well configures for flight seeing operations.

As far as the ultralight ... I would be... :ignore: 
Birds in Paradise fly Revo (550 lb),  Tundra (574 lb), and Tourers(574 lb) ultralights.

Read my note below concerning comercial use and flight seeing as well as the accident reports. 

But the choice is up to you.


----------



## jlr10 (Aug 16, 2012)

We have used Jack Harter a few times and they do a great job. My last flight was on Island Helicopter Tours, with a friend who was on her first trip to the Hawaiian Islands.  They land at the waterfall from Jurassic Park.  I know it was one of the highlights of her trip.


----------



## nanc65093 (Aug 17, 2012)

Another vote for Wings over Kauai...They do an awesome personalized tour.  We went with them last February.  It's very reasonable, they give you a photo with your party and the pilot, we flew with Bruce.  They also give you a CD of your flight at no extra charge.

Nancy


----------



## daventrina (Aug 18, 2012)

nanc65093 said:


> Another vote for Wings over Kauai...


Also ... their weather safety is better because the rules for fixed wing aircraft are more restrictive and require at least 1 mile visibility.


----------

